# Okay, so I have this weird new problem.......



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

If you went to the extent of checking everything over, I would guess it's mainly in your head. 

Sometimes after a bad wipe out, I get subliminal caution. My thought process may not be nervous and I can be in a perfectly good mood, but I just don't feel "right" on the hill. Usually it just takes a few plain groomer runs to get me back in the game.

Maybe you were just having an off day. I'd recommend staying off the pipe (not the halfpipe, cheech) for your next outing and focus on fine tuning your riding (not that it needs it). Just lay in and out of carves for a few runs and then try going flat after you are nice and loose. 

This is the best case scenario. Hopefully it's not gear related. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The only other thing I worry about -- and it doesn't sound like you checked for it -- is whether the board has an internal crack. Have you tried torquing it in your hand to see if it's "soft" in some direction?


----------



## bronzzhorse (Feb 15, 2012)

Nefarious said:


> ... and focus on fine tuning your riding (not that it needs it).


Oh yeah. It needs it. No lies to tell! I fucking SUCK!! Just check out my "yet another critique my riding" thread...Moving on, I have actually ridden twice since the wipe out, and both times it felt really sketchy...Also, I forgot to add, that, even though the crash itself was really hard, I didn't even get mildly hurt..The only thing that actually hit anything was the toe of my rear binding...I don't think I'm sketched out from it, cause it didn't really hurt me. Maybe it is all in my head.... Not like I ever claimed to be 100% sane...There is something inherently messed up in the head of anyone who wants to strap a stick to their feet and go hurtling off a mountain...Oh wait, that covers all of us, doesn't it?


----------



## bronzzhorse (Feb 15, 2012)

Donutz said:


> The only other thing I worry about -- and it doesn't sound like you checked for it -- is whether the board has an internal crack. Have you tried torquing it in your hand to see if it's "soft" in some direction?


No, I hadn't checked that, but I will damn sure do it as soon as I get back home.... I wish you hadn't told me that, now I'll be wigging out all afternoon till I know for sure!, But thanks for that, always glad to expand my knowledge of the sport!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

bronzzhorse said:


> and hit something under the snow very hard with my rear binding. I didn't notice it until unloading at the top of the lift and started to strap in, but my rear binding had been jacked around from -15 to -45!....I ran in the rental shop, and fixed it real quick, but, every since, the board has felt like it was tweaked or something. Any time I flat-board at ALL, it feels like the board is literally pivoting under me, with the tail wanting to "push" out to my heel side. It almost feels like it is "wanting" to go into a toe-side turn.....I thought it may have been a binding angle or stance width issue, so I double, triple, and quadruple checked everything, and nothing is out of place.....I also checked it on a bedding plane tool (for checking flat planes in cabinetry), and the board doesn't appear to be tweaked any at all, and my binding disks are not stripped at


This does not make sense...your bindings moved from -15 to -45 and your discs and/or teeth on the base plate are fine? Shit don't move like that without something getting tweeked....I have snapped and bent metal heel cups tangs, have had discs explode...literally leaving the screws in the deck and snapped the core in the tail but the board looked fine...and if you have a diecut base also examine that...just a little edge lifting up when you are twisting/riding can have a big effect. I'd look very closely at the disc, baseplate and bindings parts for hairline fractures. If you are just looking at it, a hairline may not be noticeable...but when riding and getting some torque it might be there thus feeling wonky.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

check your binding bias. make sure your bindings are centered.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

NoirX252 said:


> check your binding bias. make sure your bindings are centered.


Yeah, hadn't thought of that. If you have those disks with slots instead of holes so that the disk can be mounted in different positions, and you mounted them with the slots across the board, a good smack could shift the disk. If you're suddenly toe-heavy or heel-heavy on the binding position, you'll get weird results.


----------

